# Bibby Line Reunion



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

To All ex Bibby Line staff - there is to be a further Reunion to be held in Liverpool from the 7th~9th June 2019. For further details please look in Bibby Line Seafarers page on Facebook or leave a message here.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

sparksatsea said:


> To All ex Bibby Line staff - there is to be a further Reunion to be held in Liverpool from the 7th~9th June 2019. For further details please look in Bibby Line Seafarers page on Facebook or leave a message here.


Can you please provided further details of venue and how to reserve placing.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bibby Reunion*

The reunion will be held in Liverpool from 7th ~ 8th June 2019.
Based at the Suites Hotel near knowsley, the Friday evening will
commence with a buffet and bar. Saturday will be a mystery tour and the main event to be held in the evening at the suites. Sunday breakfast then home.

Contact via the Bibby Line Seafarers Facebook page where details of the event can be found.

Cheers

Geoff(Applause)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Sparks. I don't "do" Facebook or any other such like.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

*email address for Reunion*

Hi 

For further information please email the link below

[email protected]

Cheers

geoff


----------

